# 96 Maxima Bose



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Have a dead Bose system in a 96 Maxima. Anyone know what the fix is? It seem to be a common problem. NO power want to keep
this unit.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

go to dealer and bend over


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Einstein, but I aleady knew that.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

u asked for a way to make it work that is the answer sorry if it is not the one u wanted


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I was refering to individual components to change.(caps, transistors,resistors,ect..) I don't like getting bent over.Maybe you do.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

cpumech said:


> *I was refering to individual components to change.(caps, transistors,resistors,ect..) I don't like getting bent over.Maybe you do. *


you should have noticed no one responded to your question. its because nobody is stupid enough to leave there factory junk in. and once again that is the only way to make your shitty stereo work asshole. so dont ask for help if you dont want an answer.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well now that the words have been exchanged, I'm sure he wasn't looking for a sarcastic answer. My mom has a 96 with this system (and BTW it's not that shitty) I'm not a pro on this system, but I believe I heard that each speaker as it's own mini amp. if only ne speaker is not working, it could be just that speaker or it's amp. If it's all of them, I recommend a new source unit/CD player. Try buying one on ebay and replacing it.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i work at a car stereo place and i see lots of bose systems in a lot of cars go bad so this is what u gotta do. 1997 GA16DE is right each speaker has its own amp there are three options 

1. Go back to Nissan and pay i think 600 or 800 for a new stereo

2. Buy only a head unit also purchase a crossover that is made for the nissan maxima system.( what the crossover does is it takes the power from the deck and regulates the output down so that the signal is not amped at the speaker again. the only problem is a lot of the times he get a terrible turn on pop or a high pitch altornator whine throw the speakers.

3.This is the best option cause no matter what u do it will work. Buy every thing new... i mean head unit and speakers u can use the same wiring u just gotta know where to tap in and tap out. and this option can happenunder or around the 600 to 800 dollar range that the factory deck would cost.


----------

